# Is this too much protein?



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

I've seen so many posts on this subject and related subjects, and have done searches on the net, but can't seem to get a straight answer... 

Is 33% protein too much for a 7 and a half month old GR puppy?

We're thinking of slowly switching Mia's food since she's been having frequent terribly stinky gas on the California Natural Lamb and Rice for puppies... 

She's always had a sensitive stomach (so it seems). Her stools on the California Natural are usually okay, but sometimes a bit soft at the end. She goes twice a day, which is better than the 3, 4 or 5 times when she was on the Pro Plan Chicken for puppies.

So we were thinking of going with a food like Acana Grain Free Grasslands Lamb (All Life Stages) and it's got 33% protein. 
The California Natural she's currently on has 26.99% protein.

I've read conflicting things about too much protein being bad for a puppy... but is 33% considered too much?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a thread about protein. I will try to find some other threads about it.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=56459&highlight=protein

Here is another thread
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=43792&highlight=high+protein


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I am personally not a fan of high protein foods. BUT that is just my opinion and not all dogs do well on all foods. 33% is also the low range of high. The Orijen is 45% I think? Normal protein amounts are about 25%

Acana is made by Orijen which is a fantastic company based in Canada. So the food is top quality meats grown in Canada and no products ship from over seas. Acana is their more affordable alternative, and Orijen is their "better" food, but they are both good.

We tried Orijen with Cody and he didn't do well with it at all. Dull coat and he pooped a lot!
I read a lot about dog foods and settled on Wellness Super5mix Large breed puppy. I can't say enough about this food. His BM's are so much smaller than they ever have been, he only goes 2x a day (he eats 2x a day) it has a good amount of protein but not too high.

If you try the grain free and things don't work out I would give the wellness Super5mix a try. I like it so much I put my cats on the Wellness indoor cat food.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I see no reason to feed a food with a protein level higher than 30%, however I doubt there would be any impacts except maybe a little diarrhea when you are switching. Personally, I like the 25-28 range, but that is based on no specific reasons.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah, the Acana seems like a really good food and is rated pretty high, but we're just worried that that percentage is too high for our 7.5 month puppy....
I had read things on this forum and the net about protein, but I was looking for info specifically about puppies.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

shortcake23 said:


> Yeah, the Acana seems like a really good food and is rated pretty high, but we're just worried that that percentage is too high for our 7.5 month puppy....
> I had read things on this forum and the net about protein, but I was looking for info specifically about puppies.


it makes puppies grow faster than they should, thats the contraversy about high protein diets.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

MyCodyBoy said:


> it makes puppies grow faster than they should, thats the contraversy about high protein diets.


So if Mia is 7.5 months is this something I should still be worried about (her growing too fast) at this point?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

G-Man is on Castor & Pollux, and it's right at 28%. He also gets 1 ounce of raw hamburger a day.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

shortcake23 said:


> So if Mia is 7.5 months is this something I should still be worried about (her growing too fast) at this point?


I am not sure. But at 7 months they are still growing. 33% isn't VERY high. I would just personaly stay away from those really high ones that are 45%


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

With puppies.... it's the calcium levels you have to worry about in feeding a high protein food. Most high protein food is also high in calcium. The Orijen for Large Breed Puppies is an excellent food that is not high in calcium. 

http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/products/


----------

